# Mission Impossible: Rogue Nation - Blu-ray Review



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

redacted


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

a few glitches in the scoring stars sorted out... no it wasn't actually that bad


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Patiently awaiting this one in the mail... ;-)


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks for the review Mike. Can't wait to get my hands on this one!


----------



## ambientcafe (Sep 10, 2014)

I'm in the (likely) minority that enjoyed 'Ghost Protocol' (substantially) more ... :gulp:


----------



## JimShaw (Apr 30, 2012)

Todd Anderson said:


> Patiently awaiting this one in the mail... ;-)


After Mike's review, ditto for me


.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

here's some fun little behind the scenes stuff thanks to Paramount












as well as a cool little infographic detailing the stunts of MI:5

http://missionimpossiblemovie.tumblr.com/


----------



## AU26 (Apr 12, 2014)

Didn't watch it in cinema but watched Blu-Ray version last night in 5.1 settings and it was good. Found myself reaching for AVR remote to tame audio volume too often. On average audio volume between -30dB to - 35dB is suitable for comfortable listening of BD content (depends on BD manufacturer) but this one was blasting at -35dB. On audio side I will play it again on my own (and try to hide remote) to enjoy what is on offer for hearing senses. Agreed about "Ghost Protocol" and this one is not far behind.

Thank you for your review.
Cheers from Australia
Zoran


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

I will be watching this on Friday evening, and have been looking forward to it. I of course saw Ghost Protocol when it hit blu ray, but don't remember the details as it was a few years ago. Would it be important to review Ghost Protocol before watching this one, or are the events of Ghost Protocol not important to understanding the plot in Rogue Nation?


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I watched part of it last night... I wish it didn't have as much grain as it did (I think I am spoiled by movies that are crystal clear, and grain free).


----------



## albe (Nov 25, 2015)

Watched it last night as well. Loved the soundtrack, an Opera fan or not, that was a great treat!
I did notice the grain as well, kinda like the last Transformer movie, it was in and out.

5.1 with dual subs, it was engineered well...all you Atmos guys, listen to the "wind" of the chopper blades as it let's Ving Rhames out...kinda cool, not just the beat of the blades but the constant rush of air those blades are producing.

I enjoyed the movie and the girl... :devil:


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

bkeeler10 said:


> I will be watching this on Friday evening, and have been looking forward to it. I of course saw Ghost Protocol when it hit blu ray, but don't remember the details as it was a few years ago. Would it be important to review Ghost Protocol before watching this one, or are the events of Ghost Protocol not important to understanding the plot in Rogue Nation?


the only thing you need to know about Ghost Protocol is the fact that Jeremy Renner's character is on board. other than that they are self contained stories


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Got my steel book copy from Best Buy and gonna fire it up when the wife gets home. Looking forward to it!


----------



## AU26 (Apr 12, 2014)

Hi Bryan

I don't think that "Ghost protocol" should be previewed They are two different stories.

Cheers
Zoran


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Watched it and loved it! Stellar audio and now has me thinking of upgrading to Atmos.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

JBrax said:


> Watched it and loved it! Stellar audio and now has me thinking of upgrading to Atmos.


I recommend it. I was REAL skeptical how it would sound in my home, but 4 speakers later and a new receiver and I'm a convert. the level of immersion is just that much better and I adore it


----------



## AU26 (Apr 12, 2014)

Hi Jeff

It might become the most expensive movie you ever watched ( after going for Atmos upgrade).

Cheers from Australia.
Zoran


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

Mike Edwards said:


> the only thing you need to know about Ghost Protocol is the fact that Jeremy Renner's character is on board. other than that they are self contained stories





AU26 said:


> Hi Bryan
> 
> I don't think that "Ghost protocol" should be previewed They are two different stories.
> 
> ...


Well, I watched Ghost Protocol last night anyway, just because. It's a little off-topic here, but let's just say that I don't regret it, regardless of the release of Rogue Nation. :hsd:


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Watched it tonight - great flick! Sound was excellent and Atmos was indeed perfectly executed. The picture quality variability was certainly noticeable, but I kind of like some softness every now and again --- reminds me of the good old days. ;-)

Look forward to the next MI installment!


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

This is by far the best MI flick since Tom Cruise started making these from a story perspective. I really enjoyed this one putting it up there with the movie "Red" The bass was there but it wasn't over powering like it was in Antman. Surround use was very good. I purchased the set figuring an additional $15 is a pretty sweet deal to upgrade my collection with bluray copies of these flicks.


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

ambientcafe said:


> I'm in the (likely) minority that enjoyed 'Ghost Protocol' (substantially) more ... :gulp:


I also preferred/enjoyed Ghost Protocol more. I am not sure of my overall rankings but I think Ghost Protocol or the first movie are my favorites. Rogue Nation is somewhere in the middle. MI2 is probably my least favorite but I still enjoyed all of the films


----------

